# Boss Universal Plow truck harness HELP!



## IshMich (Jan 1, 2017)

I bought a used universal harness for my 02 dodge 2500 and it came with the headlight harnesses I supposedly need. The tag says it will work for my truck. It has 5 relays on the "rack", and a relay on each headlight harness. I will post some pictures if you guys could help me identify the plugs/cut wires so I know how to rout this during install. Why does only one side headlight harness have a yellow single wire connector that has a match to connect to the universal harness? Also, the controller plug has 9 wires and 9 round contactors in the plug. Is this harness for a "V" plow only, or will it work for a straight blade too? The harness is rather non molested so any help would be appreciated. Each headlight harness has a red wire coming from the relay that is cut(because this harness was used before, not by me), where do I tie that red wire in? There is a black wire with a red stripe going to the end relay on the relay rack, what is the deal with that?

Respectfully,
LC


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You need the wiring diagrams.


----------



## IshMich (Jan 1, 2017)

msc08001 is the part number


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

https://www.bossplow.com/en/support


----------



## IshMich (Jan 1, 2017)

I got most of it figured out now. Thanks. Are all rt3 plows 15 hole plugs from truck to plow?


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

IshMich said:


> I got most of it figured out now. Thanks. Are all rt3 plows 15 hole plugs from truck to plow?


Yes, ALL BOSS harnesses have the 15 pin plug, although only 13 pins are used. The only difference between a vehicle running a straight blade versus a v-plow is the controller. The safe bet, if you have multiple BOSS RT3 plows is to use the v-plow controller in all vehicles because it will run both a V as well as straight blades.

The red wire you mentioned is for the turn signal relay kit, it should be tied directly to battery power. Take the time to insert that red wire into the plow harness loom to keep it safe and secure from abrasion.

Only one side has a yellow wire as that is the park lamp feed for the plow.

The black/red wire is for key on power. That must be connected to a key switched power source. For most Dodge installations, BOSS recommends utilizing the power outlet circuit.


----------

